# Moroccan import tax



## mikeandcristina (Jun 30, 2011)

We are thinking of spending some of the winter in Morocco. We have green card coverage from Comfort and although the RAC do not have a partner in Morocco, we can seek reimbursement of breakdown recovery costs upon return to UK. We have also read the very useful Vicarious Books : Camping Morocco.

We are however concerned about import tax payable in the unhappy event that the motorhome is stolen or written off. Our understanding is that if we cannot remove the motorhome from Morocco for one of the above reasons, the import tax become payable. We believe that the import tax is currently the value of the motorhome.
So, if the vehicle is stolen or written off, the insurance will simply pay off the import tax, leaving us with nothing.

Comfort say it is not possible to increase the insurance amount to cover both the tax as well as the replacement cost,in the event of theft, and I am waiting for the RAC to come back to me with guidance on whether a written off vehicle can be repatriated in all cases as I understand there may be safety concerns about some wrecks. All very worrying.

Has anyone else dealt with these issues?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bump...

Thats interesting, I'd like to know more about this too if anyone knows...

Pete


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

This link may help:
http://wikitravel.org/en/Tangier

"In recent years, things have improved considerably for tourists and you are not likely to be bothered too much but you will have to go through all the formalities of bringing your car into Morocco like everyone else. You can only bring your car in for 6 months in any one year. You are not allowed to leave it in Morocco unless you are prepared to pay the tax for the car which can be up to three times the actual cost of the car. This applies even if your car breaks, but if your car is written off, you will need to notify the customs authorities to avoid paying tax on a car as an import."

It also provides a contact for the Moroccan customs.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mike 

I suggest you contact the FCO and ask them to put you in contact with the Commercial Attache in the Moroccan Embassy.

Geoff


----------

